

Golden Footballs and the Economics of Groupon - joebean
http://www.evanmiller.org/golden-football.html

======
oski
evan miller explains how the economics behind groupon are more complex than
just a traditional coupon's price discrimination and/or gimmicks.

"Groupon represents a profound economic innovation."

well worth the read. plus it has slick graphs.

